# LF cleaning brush for canister filter hoses



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Any body know who sells long canister tube cleaning brushes locally


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

canister tube cleaning brush = bottle brush + heavy gauge wire.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i used a ball bearing and my magfloat to pull it through with the magnet
u can wrap the bearing in something if its a bit small


----------

